# Battier, Scola and picks for Amare?



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chadfordinsider


> Rockets offered or Suns pursued Battier, Scola and picks for Amare. Here's @STEIN_LINE_HQ


http://twitter.com/chadfordinsider

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4924306


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> But the source said Phoenix wanted to waive the requisite physical examinations for the players involved to make sure the trade went through in time, only for Houston to refuse because of Stoudemire's injury history.


:laugh:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol.

As much as I love Amare we can't afford to have another guy that has a history of injuries. Too many seasons lost that way.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not buying that. They had already told Amare he was staying before last's night game and had set up a meeting with him for tonight.

Besides, you don't do physical examinations before you process a trade. It comes after it's agreed and they would've had plenty of time.


----------

